# anyone ever buy ?



## cruzn57 (Nov 9, 2008)

a garage kit from 84 lumber?
 my friend bought a house kit and was very happy.
 I was looking at garage kits,  no prices yet, but it would serve my needs,
 looking 24x48 with attic space, (storage) 
 thanks

link
http://www.84lumber.com/projects/garages.asp?type=05&pjt=gar


----------



## terry31 (Mar 18, 2009)

cruzn57 said:


> a garage kit from 84 lumber?
> my friend bought a house kit and was very happy.
> I was looking at garage kits,  no prices yet, but it would serve my needs,
> looking 24x48 with attic space, (storage)
> ...



At your friend - good taste. But I offer metal garages.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a house kit . . . . but I lost the instructions.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

That's awesome, is it real?


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

cruzn57 said:


> a garage kit from 84 lumber?
> my friend bought a house kit and was very happy.
> I was looking at garage kits,  no prices yet, but it would serve my needs,
> looking 24x48 with attic space, (storage)
> ...



I would strongly recommend Absolute Steel for buying your Garage Kits. Their garage kits are available in almost any size, and are configurable to include one or several bay doors, pedestrian doors, windows, and other options. You can contact them at 877-833-3237.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 25, 2012)

since  this post, I ended up selling the house, moving to a better place (another state)
and built a stick built garage, 30x50,

and  back here again.

retired now, so not interested in being "in the city" 

I'm still completing the garage ( interior) but is very nice and used daily! 

View attachment done! 001R.jpg


View attachment done! 004R COLOR.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (May 25, 2012)

oh, more concrete!!!!!! 

View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 010.jpg


View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 011.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

That is a good looking shop. Could you post some pictures of the inside of it, and future plans?


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

Looks good, also looks like you are out west.


----------



## Kelowna (May 26, 2012)

Nice garage!


----------



## cruzn57 (May 26, 2012)

we were in Kalif, but couldn't afford to support all the free loaders,
insides are still in progress, plans are for R19 insulation, and OSB wall covering.
did it that way on another project, then shot it with hopper gun and textured it.
came out reasonable, and unlike drywall, I can hang anything anywhere!heres what its like now, 
I do have some questions on roof insulation, suggestions? 

View attachment 57 032R.jpg


View attachment junk in garage 2-11 003r.jpg


View attachment truss view 2.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

That is definitely a nice garage and yeah I agree with you about here. I am getting tired of it myself.


----------



## Otahyoni (May 26, 2012)

Nice looking garage! What are your plans for lighting inside?


----------



## cruzn57 (May 26, 2012)

Have hung 5 so far, will hang 6-8 more.
then see where it needs more light,
put em on section switches,  2 or 4 per section, can turn on only what I need,

was worried about the electric bill  LOL.

2nd month in a row, elect bill was $52  per month,  ha ha ha .
running lights and air comp in garage,
water well is on 220v.
TV, 2 computers,  lights in the house, and swap cooler & fans in the house.

I'm REALLY  liking this place!!!!!!! (where I live)


----------



## Otahyoni (May 27, 2012)

I wish i had a garage...... 










You mentioned you want to hang OSB on the walls. If you haven't already planned on it, I would paint it a bright white (maybe gloss). It's amazing how much brighter it will make it seem inside. Do the ceiling too if you're going to cover it.


----------

